# temporary shower advice



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

http://mustee.com/product-lines/shower-stalls/index.html

The 32" X 32" is about $200.00 and available at most big box stores. I got one at Menard's and put it in my basement during my remodel.


----------



## 99th_Flyby (Dec 25, 2008)

*unbelievably quick!*

fabrk8r I was just googling temporary shower stalls when I got a hit that led to your reply. It was less than five minutes after I posted that I found the link back to this thread.:laughing:
Anyway I want to thank you for the link you posted. It seems that there are two suppliers for the Mustee stalls within 2 miles of my home! Sometimes I'd rather be lucky than good. Obviously I was lucky you answered my post!:thumbup:
thanks a million!
Flyby out


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We had to redo ours after a leak. Went to the neighbor's for a couple of days to borrow their shower. Had ours back up and running in two days, then worked on the rest of the bathroom. That may be a better idea, instead of spending money on something that you will only use once. If you can even get the shower done in one day if not tiling, that really works better for most.


----------



## The Engineer (May 4, 2010)

How about a temporary shower outside? Do you have a private area in the back of your house? My father had the same problem, and his solution was to tap into the feed to the outside hose spigot with a mixing valve and ran the outlet off the mixing valve through the spigot and hose to a shower head outside the house. He put up a tarp around the area for privacy. Added a little gravel base for drainage and a board to stand on and it worked well for him for the 10 days or so it took to remodel the bathroom.


----------



## 99th_Flyby (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it's best not to set up an outside shower. No hint of privacy with neighbors so close. I don't think I'd be hitting a neighbor up to use the shower either. Just no comfort level here with either of those ideas. But I do appreciate the out-of-box thinking.:thumbsup: Besides, the wife has been wanting something done about that half bath thing for a while. It will take a little creativity, maybe even relocating the water heater. I'll have to see. Now that I have an option to install a not-too-expensive shower I can begin to look at how it will fit into the layout. Shouldn't be too hard.
thanks all!
Flyby out


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife would like a temporary toilet while I finish the bathroom renovations. She says she pees herself walking all the way upstairs in the middle of the night.:laughing: I keep telling her the end is near.:thumbup:


----------



## 99th_Flyby (Dec 25, 2008)

Jim F said:


> My wife would like a temporary toilet while I finish the bathroom renovations. She says she pees herself walking all the way upstairs in the middle of the night.:laughing: I keep telling her the end is near.:thumbup:


With our remodeling of the main bathroom, my wife is looking forward to a vent fan. I asked her if it was to dissipate the steam coming from my hot showers? She replied it wasn't the steam from the shower she wanted gone. I can only speculate her meaning (as I didn't really want to ask what she meant).:icon_redface:
Flyby out


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not add a shower to the basement bath before the renovation start's on the other bath?
Ron


----------



## 99th_Flyby (Dec 25, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Why not add a shower to the basement bath before the renovation start's on the other bath?
> Ron


That's the plan. 
Flyby out


----------

